# Oak pedestal desk



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

So my wife has decided we need a desk to pay our bills at handle our computer. I told her it sounds like a project. Since I just finished my little shop in the back. Now time to christen that baby. After many hours brain storming I figured my house is pre civil war plantation home with most of the doors and trim with panels set back 3/4" deep. Old simple solid looking furniture much of wich is out of oak, cherry or pine. I decided on a pedestal desk out of oak. With a return for computer stuff. Decided would make the frame in panels, then attach the panels.

Gluing up panels. I used biscuit to hold alignment during glue up









Attaching panels to form pedestals




















Left drawer pedestal boxed in












Panels are done and loosely in place for mock up










First problem encountered. The damn thing is an inch too low. Won't be able to get middle drawer to line up where I want it too. Gonna hit my legs when sitting down.

Start over or find solution.?


Two days later had an idea. 1" lift kit











Notice the 1" lift blocks. They will be covered by base trim so restart avoided for now

Now time to assemble frame and begin on drawers











Main desk frame is solid now, yet can still be disassembled for relocation
Convinced my bride that in order to finish the desk I need another tool, just can't go on without it lol




















Not perfect, but took about 5 min to set up and another 5 to cut all four corners. With a little practice I think this will work.

That is all I have right now hope I'm not boring you all, but this is my first project in new shop, and the biggest build I have done in about 5 yrs. advice is always welcomed, I am a little nervous about posting this in the midst of all the other great projects, but it is what it is....... More to come

Doc


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Looking sweet

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Doc, that is looking sweet! I'm supposed to build my wife a desk, so I'm watching this. That'll be a very nice desk.


----------



## SevenPin (Dec 15, 2009)

Doc

Not boring at all. Always good to see how someone else approaches a larger project. And the "solution" to the height issue was brillant!

I will also be watching your progress and taking notes :yes:

Thanks.

SevenPin


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, that's really nice. Gonna be a great addition to your furniture collection.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks cool! :thumbsup:

Are you gluing solid wood to plywood? :smile:


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Mdntrdr, a little glue and a few 15 g finish nails from the back side... But yes, I am is that a terrible thing?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Bonedoc said:


> Mdntrdr, a little glue and a few 15 g finish nails from the back side... But yes, I am is that a terrible thing?


The wood will expand/contract, the ply wont.
You might get by with it, you might experience splitting/cracking. :smile:


----------



## rajdawg (Dec 27, 2012)

WOW.. LOVE this project will be following it!!!


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

That looks really nice, looking forward to more....


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

mdntrdr said:


> The wood will expand/contract, the ply wont.
> You might get by with it, you might experience splitting/cracking. :smile:


Thank you for the input. I will take that info and apply it to the rest of this project. I will build a door on the return side. I won't be gluing the plywood. Thanks again


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

The return side cabinet now has a shelf. Gonna leave them loose for now so I can sand and finish











Drawer pedestal now has some poplar drawers. I did not feel that I could make the front of the drawer close flush with the base without screwing it all up. So I made a box and will attach oak face with routed edge. Not enough experience to do it proper but it will work.











So I'm making the upper shelf for the return when neighbor yells at me. He thinks his dog has been shot.... As he yells I have a 25"x 18" piece of 1/2 oak plywood about 90% cut when flinch, then bang the entire piece flies back 15 feet and hits shop wall about 6 feet in the air. I turned saw off cleaned my shorts and went to work at a different location. Gonna try to do some trim tomorrow


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I hate it when that happens. BTDT


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Cleaned your shorts? Saw dust or mud?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Damn near both....lol


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Bonedoc said:


> Damn near both....lol


I can imagine.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Got out to the shop today and did a little work not too much though kids had a birthday party

Cut some trim on the TS










Inner trimmed the frame of the panels








. 









Plan on starting the top this week
Doc


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

This one throws me every time, I keep expecting some simple student desk, not a wham bam ubute executive desk. 


She's lookin swell as opposed to swollen 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rajdawg (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks great, what kind of joinery did you use on the cabinet bases?


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

The pedestals are joined with biscuits spaced every 5 inches and glued top to bottom. I figured the forces will be applied from top to bottom, plus that is the upper limits of my experience. They are in non climate controlled shop been raining and temps wer in the 30's last week and 70's this week they have not pulled apart yet so I think we're good.


----------



## rajdawg (Dec 27, 2012)

Bonedoc said:


> The pedestals are joined with biscuits spaced every 5 inches and glued top to bottom. I figured the forces will be applied from top to bottom, plus that is the upper limits of my experience. They are in non climate controlled shop been raining and temps wer in the 30's last week and 70's this week they have not pulled apart yet so I think we're good.


How is the project coming along?


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Still moving forward, just working the drawer slides, doing some sanding not much to see right now but thanks for asking


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

Bonedoc said:


> View attachment 59898
> 
> 
> So I'm making the upper shelf for the return when neighbor yells at me. He thinks his dog has been shot.... As he yells I have a 25"x 18" piece of 1/2 oak plywood about 90% cut when flinch, then bang the entire piece flies back 15 feet and hits shop wall about 6 feet in the air. I turned saw off cleaned my shorts and went to work at a different location. Gonna try to do some trim tomorrow


That sucks! Glad you're okay!


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Masterofnone said:


> That sucks! Glad you're okay!


Yeah it's all good though, board re cut and already in place getting ready to trim and make top


----------



## evilzed (Jan 3, 2013)

This is an awesome build. I have just recently started building furniture and I can only hope to get to where I can do something that complex. I can't wait to see your finished project. I know it will be something you'll be very proud of.


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

evilzed said:


> This is an awesome build. I have just recently started building furniture and I can only hope to get to where I can do something that complex. I can't wait to see your finished project. I know it will be something you'll be very proud of.


Man, I really appreciate the kind words. I'll post progress as soon as I can make some. Thanks for looking


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Got out to the shop between storms again finally. Made some drawer faces and started the base trim......no top yet









. 









Some base trim











If the weather will let up I will get more done. I don't mind the wind and rain, but the power loss is what I don't like. It's starting to come together. Trim work always slows it down though


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Your build looks like it is going really well. That's going to be a really nice desk. I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Great to see it on the move again. Hope that power stays steady for you.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

So I got out to the shop today and made some sawdust. I tried to attach 2 inch oak trim to some oak plywood with biscuits. Turned out to be a pain in the rear. So I came up with another method of attaching that worked wonderfully. The kreg jig came out of the drawer









Drilled the pocket holes from the trim to the plywood to give upward support and counteract any leaning forces on the desk top










Blue tape to catch the squeeze out










Will finish this up tomorrow and take a few pics. The glue up is much less stressful this way


Blue


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Somehow I missed this thread. Looks very nice...well done so far. What are you planning for a finish?










 







.


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Red oak stain/ poly. Am always open to suggestion, that's just a combination I am comfortable with


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Looking good so far, no advise on finishing, that is not my area.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

The top is ready for sanding, it's in two pieces so I can move it






































The color and hardware
Doc


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good Doc. That is going to be awesome.


----------



## evilzed (Jan 3, 2013)

Good to see your progress. Keep up the fine work.


----------



## dtx (Mar 8, 2013)

Doc, any updates on this? I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Seems to be coming together. There is something magical about taking a pile of boards and turning it into something like this


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Gonna start staining next week.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That is lookin' very nice! :smile:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Outstanding job.


----------



## TooTightIsBroke (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice boots! The desk is pretty cool too. What do you have in mind for a finish?


----------



## banginonabudget (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm sitting here at my Walmart desk from high school writing this....... I'm really jealous. 

Great work on that desk!


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

TooTightIsBroke said:


> Nice boots! The desk is pretty cool too. What do you have in mind for a finish?


Looks like red oak stain and poly


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

WOW! That is not what i expected. Awesome, amazing job!


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

So I have been really taken away from normal routine recently, my father has been very sick recently and I have been in Baton Rouge at the hospital instead of working on my desk, however he is at home now and doing much better. Thus I have had a couple of days to revisit my project

Got it stained and poly'd








































Now it's time to see if it will break down as designed so I can move this elephant into the house


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your pops. Hope he gets well. Beautiful job on the desk. Nice work.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hope your dad keeps getting better. Awesome look on the desk. Turned out beautiful.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That is not a desk. That is a FINE piece of furniture that should be in an executive office, say like the WHITE HOUSE! It is just WOW!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Very nice What more can I say


----------



## 1garageman (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job building that. That desk will be around for ever, and it's something that you can always be proud of!:thumbsup:


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful desk - very stately!


----------



## Mdreibelbis (Mar 26, 2013)

Computer desk eh?

That's like saying you need to make an entertainment center then building a giant concert hall...


----------



## evilzed (Jan 3, 2013)

I was right in my earlier post. The finished product is something you should be extremely proud of. Excellent job!


----------



## dmacw (Jul 17, 2013)

*Top*

Great product. I'm in the beginning stages for a very similar desk. Wish I would stumbled upon this when I was planning. 
What did you use for the desk top? How did you fit the pieces together and how thick do you have your top?


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I say that looks super in the shop and I bet when it gets to where its going ... its going to be awesome. even though you have a great roomy shop that I wish I had ....


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

dmacw said:


> Great product. I'm in the beginning stages for a very similar desk. Wish I would stumbled upon this when I was planning.
> What did you use for the desk top? How did you fit the pieces together and how thick do you have your top?


 the top is 3/4 plywood edge banded with 2in. oak with routed edge. Then doubled to give outward appearance of 1 1/4 thickness. The base is glued with biscuits.


----------



## Elderos (Jul 18, 2013)

Very nice desk. As far as starting it too short, I've always said its not necessarily how well you build your project, but how well you hide your mistakes. Good job!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Beautiful piece of furniture. Would love to see some shots of your shop...especially the storage area to the right of the staircase.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Very well done. Its huge..


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

two thumbs up man,...........nice work.


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

burkhome said:


> Beautiful piece of furniture. Would love to see some shots of your shop...especially the storage area to the right of the staircase.


Here ya go


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Very nice desk and great shop!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Now that is a shop that appears to be easy to work in. Well done.


----------



## mossyoak (Feb 27, 2011)

Very nice, 

What is the size of the desk when all said and done?


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

mossyoak said:


> Very nice,
> 
> What is the size of the desk when all said and done?


82" x 34" x 31.5 tall ,the rerun is 82"x20"


----------



## customGrain13 (Aug 6, 2013)

Looking amazing!!! I've always wanted to build a desk of that caliber, made a little easy one a year ago, nothing compared to this one way to go!


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

The table edge bit.










My cheap 1/2 round over bit for drawer faces

Doc


----------

